# Can't find "Post random pics of your 6's thread"



## Samark (May 13, 2022)

Hi there,

I posted in the 6's thread and it was stickied. Now I can't seem to locate it anywhere? Checked on my phone and laptop - nothing.

Likely user error - perhaps I have removed it as part of my settings etc? Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## John (May 13, 2022)

Here's the thread: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/post-random-pics-of-your-6s.21435/


----------



## MetalheadMC (May 13, 2022)

__





Post Random Pics of Your 6s.


go




www.sevenstring.org





This link work for you?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 13, 2022)

Still there.


----------



## Samark (May 13, 2022)

John said:


> Here's the thread: https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/post-random-pics-of-your-6s.21435/





MetalheadMC said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, those work. Weird that I can't see it in the 6 string section. Will bookmark it

Cheers!


----------



## MetalheadMC (May 13, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Still there.
> 
> View attachment 107692


Good God man, answer your messages....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 13, 2022)

MetalheadMC said:


> Good God man, answer your messages....



No.


----------

